

Ask HN: Innovative Conferences / Classes / Training - inhll

I'm looking for fresh, innovative and inspiring conferences, classes, training, or similar stuff that I can put on my "training plan."  I am a strange blend of systems administration with a heavy lean to technical client support in a higher education environment.  I read a ton and learn on my own for the most part but have a bit of money to burn on going to cool conferences or other random stuff.  Any suggestions?
======
gasull
Maybe your question is a bit too generic.

Because you're posting this in HN, I guess you're interested in startups. Then
you should go to the Startup School next year.

